# Idk which one it is,...



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 21, 2012)

_Probably a bit of both,.. but are people getting lazier or are we just consistently exposed to more lazy people through the internet? I get tired of seeing the same questions asked over and over with the same responses back to back, especially for basic info.

If you have the same exact question as someone else, what makes people think that their answer will be any different than the previous person. Who asked five or ten minutes ago, one or two threads below or above theirs.
These days with the internet you can find info on just about any and everything out there without leaving your home. But some people are still too lazy to do their own research. They'd rather ask a question and sit back with their mouth open being spoon fed the info. Unfortunately it's reality off the net as well. 

But if that info contradicts what they heard, were told, may already know or even want to hear (true, sound, knowledgeable info) they get hot as K9 peppa (as my momma would say ). All of a sudden you're wrong, don't know what you're talking about or hating on someone,... Really?!

More often than not when I was younger and had a question, my parents (or who I asked) would answer it. But sometimes they told me to look it up, and come tell them what I found. Whether they knew the answer to the question or not. I didn't always like it, but it helped me in the long run. I was more likely to remember the info since I actually put in time and effort to find the answer, more so than just someone telling me. Which taught me that I can't and shouldn't always trust what people say, let alone what's written some where.

Until this day I rarely take someone's word for face value with out doing my own research and having my own info to verify and back it up. Yeah we all have different opinions and ways of doing things, but that's when research and checking your sources should come into play. Along with keeping an open mind and taking in that info for what it is whether you like it, or not.

Like others I also enjoy chatting about common interests with others. But sometimes there are just too many wtf moments, let someone else answer it and why should I even bother. We all need a break sometimes, unfortunately on or off the net those breaks are few and far between.

My rant for the day or actually quite some time since I don't do it often._


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 21, 2012)

i was actually thinking the exact same thing yesterday... lol when getting ready to own a new animal, i read every article and care sheet on tegus i could find. then i literally scrolled through reading most topics on this forum, and when i have a question, i search via the search option beforehand. it reminds me of when i was in high school, people would ask what to do, when the instructions are on the board or the paper lol


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 21, 2012)

I always tell people to question everything, even what I say. 

Research, read, go find out. There's a lot of misinformation out there that just get passed along like telephone.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe we should stick more threads... I'm not sure what else can be stuck since we've already got these...

Food list
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452#axzz21InUlfVI

Best of, which would probably answer 99% of questions
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8526#axzz21InUlfVI

And an example of info we need when asking for help
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9678#axzz21InUlfVI


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 21, 2012)

_There's only so much you can do even with stickies, if people don't take the time to look and read then what's the point,.. other than for those who will. 

But that's just my take on it or rant as I said. Some will be and are offended by it others won't but it is what it is.

Lol it makes me feel old sometimes and I start thinking of and saying things my parents use to say. Like "I don't know what's wrong with youngins these days" and just some people in general. 

More and more I hear my moms voice telling me that "Everyone's not like you, and everybody don't think like you". To which I replied "think of how much better things would be if they did" then she popped me in the mouth. Lmbo,.. memories, I think I was like ten or eleven can't remember how it started or what it was about but I remember that. Till this day whenever I hear her voice saying that I chuckle, be quiet, or walk away and let what ever is go. _


----------



## Grendel (Jul 21, 2012)

It's because more and more people get into the hobby that probably 
have no business being in it. Animals become popular, available, cheeper, and then everyone gets them. It's like iguanas that are 19.99 at any pet store, makes you think it's cheap
and easy to take care of, which would not be farther from the truth. Worst case scenario 
I'm out 20 bucks.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 22, 2012)

I wholly agree with everything youve said bubblz.
It really perplexes me that people will take the time to post and wait on a reply (sometimes on matters of urgency) than to type a search or browse the forum.
I would like to think that people are joining the forum to further their knowledge and share opinions, but far too often, too many just want a quick fix to whatever current problem they are currently (inevitably) having while being and missing whatever problems they have in development in lieu of their amazing troubleshooting skills.
Ok - rant over.
Read the forums here people.
Its an excellent way to make use of your time while you are here...


----------

